# Blade Killer



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

http://s837.photobucket.com/albums/zz295/treecyclehardwoods/?action=view&current=BladeKiller001.jpg

I have had this log for a while now. I has been covered by other logs I had. It had surfaced again the other day so I dug it out and milled it down. I tried to put a pic up of the log but I kept getting a failed message so I had to link it through Photo bucket. the log seemed promising but then this giant chasm opened up in the middle. All the crud in the middle ate 3 of my blades!!:wallbash:In the end I was able to get 4 book matching sets and a bunch of great boards. any ideas on a fair price for pieces like this? they were about 6' long and 44" wide.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you mean the book match is 44 inches wide, or each half of the bookmatch is 44 inches wide? (I can't answer your question either way, I'm just curious.)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Frank did you notice the framing square*

Hanging from the top of the slabs, at 24" long it would seem the slab is about 22" wide, each piece.
I don't understand the use of the wrench in this post, assuming it also the metal oject in the gap between the slabs. And how did the blades get "wrecked" by the crud? Any metal in there? 
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I added the picture from photobucket to the bottom of your post...looks sound laying as it is...but that is milling you never know what you have until you open them up. I milled a big walnut (34" or so diameter) that I was very excited about pulling wide boards from the center...it had no center :no: It had a hollow spot 18" around and 4' long right smack in the middle of the log, there was no indication of it looking at the log from the outside.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

woodnthings, nope I didn't see the framing square... that makes sense. As for the crud, I suspect dirt and debris will eat blades (not to mention the bark inside) as well as any metal will if it's trapped in a hidden crotch that's 10 inches deep. I assumed that was the point of putting the picture of the wrench up, to show how big that void was...


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I used the wrench as an indicator of how deep the opening was. It was the only thing I had at the time I was using it to dig out all that crud. By crud I mean there was no bark in there it had all rotted to dirt and there were roots growing into that dirt. The opening was over 12" deep and about 18-20" long. I had to deal with it on multiple side of the cant because it was so big. The blades didn't agree with all the grit that came out of there. It was fun none the less. I have one more from that tree that is about 28" in dia and 10' long i will post some pics after its done.

BTW daren thanks for getting that final pic up there i tried for 3 hrs:furious:


----------

